# LS7 Clutch Kit On 05 GTO Help!!



## OJ714 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi I recently bought a ls7 clutch kit without the flywheel for my 05 gto when installing it the ls7 clutch with my gto ls2 flywheel it will not fit so I'm wondering what flywheel will I need to make it fit?


----------

